

Relocate the downvote button to the right - Zenst

Currently the downvote icon is directly below the upvote icon.  This gives a small margin for error and I have noticed a few times were people have accidently downvoted an artcle due to this.<p>Instead of the layout we have now ( A= Upvote icon and V= downvote icon):<p>A  Name n minutes/hours ago | link<p>V<p>I propose that a layout such as this:<p>A  Name n minutes/hours ago | link   V<p>At least to me it would make more sence from a usibility regard to avoiding misclicking and more useful for those upon smaller screen sizes as well.<p>What are peoples thoughts upon this suggestion?
======
mooism2
Please use the feature request link at the bottom of this page to submit a
feature request.

~~~
Zenst
AH my bad, will do.

------
Zenst
Whilst my outline above does not fully capture how close the up and down
arrows are for up and down voting this comment will at least serve as a
reminder that only a few pixels seperate you from a misclick.

